# Dreads: roots growing together



## Driftwhistler (Feb 18, 2012)

Is there any method other than palmrolling near the roots that helps? there's like 3 or 4 in certain areas that are having cuddlefucks near the roots and thus having giant intertwined root babies, which is cool, but it's just not cool..

Edit: I mean I'm ripping at the roots and then palmrolling.


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Feb 18, 2012)

teasing the hair with a comb works


----------



## Unslap (Feb 18, 2012)

Not sure what shiftingears meant...
Are you taking showers? If so, that is the best time to rip em apart. Hah please resist the urge to use scissors to separate the locks. Thats all i have for ya, the same thing happens to me. You should post a picture of your hair!


----------



## Driftwhistler (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, I wash em once a week or whenever my family starts complaining. I dunno if there are any, I'll dig around. They're only 7 weeks old.


----------

